# wie xfce4-4.8 desktop von DVI auf HDMI erweitern?

## andi_s

hallo,

ich habe an meiner ati grafikkarte ein TFT am DVI-ausgang und einen projektor am HDMI ausgang angeschlossen.

wenn ich den projektor einschalte, dann wird der desktop auf dem projektor einfach nur gecloned.

ich wuerde es aber gerne so einrichten, dass der desktop auf den projektor (mit anderer aufloesung) erweitert wird.

das lief auch mal vor einigen monaten, aber inzwischen gab es viele updates (xfce, xorg, kein hal mehr, etc.) und ich meine das ich dafuer damals nicht extra etwas einrichten musste...

ich habe derzeit keine xorg.conf und ansonsten das laufen

```

xfce-base/xfce4-meta-4.8

x11-wm/compiz-fusion-0.8.6 

x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.4

x11-drivers/radeon-ucode-20110106

```

ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.

danke

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Kannst du das nicht in den Anzeige Einstellungen von XFCE ändern?

Sebastian

----------

## andi_s

es waere schoen, wenn es so einfach waere, aber ich habe nur einen menuepunkt gefunden, wo ich die aufloesung aendern kann und das bezieht sich dann natuerlich auf beide bildschirme.

einstellungen wie 'clone desktop', 'desktop auf diesen monitor erweitern' usw., wie es unter xp (und vermutlich auch mit den treibern von ati) moeglich ist, existieren leider nicht.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Die Einstellungen muss es irgendwo geben. Ich hab hier jetzt kein xfce. Ich kann am Dienstag aber mal gucken ob ich es noch finde.

Guck dir mal xrandr an.

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/X.Org/Dual_Monitors#Single.2C_Multi-headed_Graphics_Card

Sebastian

----------

## toralf

Du brauchst etwas in der Art 

```
 xrandr --output LVDS1 --auto --output VGA1 --auto
```

----------

## andi_s

hallo,

danke!

mit xrandr kann ich genau das einstellen, was ich einstellen wollte:

```

xrandr --output HDMI-0 --auto --right-of DVI-0 

```

was mich daran aber noch stoert ist das der desktop auch auf hdmi-0 erweitert wird, wenn der projektor nicht eingeschaltet ist und ich dadurch manchmal mit der maus im nirvana lande.

ich koennte mir ein toggle-script schreiben, womit ich hdmi-0 aktiviere so lange der projektor eingeschaltet ist und danach wieder hdmi-0 deaktiviere. das ist auch kein aufwand, aber eine automatische aktivierung/deaktivierung des erweiterten desktops bei eingeschaltetem projektor waere natuerlich wesentlich angenehmer.

habt ihr irgendwelche ideen wie man das realisieren koennte?

----------

